# Non-destruction rehoming in the UK?



## kittycatuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 7year old female cat who has recently become very very aggressive, to the point where my partner and I can't handle it anymore. :sad2

She was the runt of the litter and has always been anxious around people other than me, but in the past fortnight has become even more so. It has gotten to the point where today she was sitting on my lap, purring, and my partner (with whom she has become more confident and allowed him to stroke her etc) came over, and she became very aggressive and mauled us both - full on scratching, biting, hissing, growling. We had to climb out of the front window to escape safely  

I love my kitty, but I'm scared of her now and don't think it is a good quality of life for either of us - she is currently under 'house arrest' in one room as I'm too scared to let her out. We don't have the time - through having to work and study etc - to be able to rehabilitate her ourselves, and so our only option is re-homing.

I really don't want her to be destroyed. Does anyone know where I can find somewhere to take her where she won't be, and where they will try and rehabilitate her? She is at times so loving. 

Thank you.

Edit to add - I am in the Leeds area.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh I'm so sorry - I hope you find a safe place for her.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is very sad and I am sorry that your kitty is behaving in such a way. Have you considered asking your vet for an assessment of her aggressive behavior? I know they have medications for depressed cats so maybe there is something they can do for her medication wise.


----------



## kittycatuk (Jan 3, 2010)

We've tried a lot of things already, not medicaion from the vets thoguh - unfortunatley I don't think we would be able to afford vets bills long term and in all honesty, my partner especially has lost all trust with her. After today, so have I to an extent. I am really upset that it's come to this and I wish we could give it another go, but we just don't have the facilites to be able to do so properly. And I don't think that's fair on us or her.


----------



## iunipera (Nov 7, 2010)

Call the vet and ask for a no-kill shelter in the area. They all know them because they have to constantly refer people who want to abandon their animals rather than pay for the needed medical care.

Very preachy letter follows:
To be honest the cat will probably be better off in another home but do not get another cat or animal. She's sick and you're not helping her. The next animal will have a period of sickness too. Will you give up on her too? When we get an animal, we need to make a commitment to help that animal through its natural life- sickness and health. If her problem is very recent then it's a medical problem or a change in environment that caused the aggression. Vet bills need to be a part of what we budget for for our animals but even the unforeseen bills have help. Many organizations exist for that. Still I can make you a long list of things I would go without (internet, latte, much lower food bill, movies) than let my cat go without the medical attention she deserved.


----------



## kittycatuk (Jan 3, 2010)

To be honest Junipera, you can say what you want. I know that I do not have the capabilities to provide the right environment for my cat anymore. And it's not just me that I need to consider. I also have a partner, and housemates to think about aswell. Alongside thinking very hard about what is best for my cat.

I don't WANT to rehome her, I HAVE to. It is already breaking my heart, and has been a VERY difficult decision, without strangers who know next to nothing about me or my circumstances, or my pet, getting sanctimonious and holier-than-thou. You have not seen my injuries, or my partners injuries, you know nothing about the history of my cat (this level of aggression IS recent, but aggression in genral is NOT recent and has been something I have been trying to help her with for years, alongside nervousness and anxiety) and what we have tried already, you know nothing about my financial situation, nor about the level of financial help available to me, nor about my current expenditures and what I could / could not cut back on.

So thank you, for your less than helpful comments. You'll forgive me if I ignore them completely.


----------



## iunipera (Nov 7, 2010)

I understand that you need to give her up, but having worked at a no-kill shelter, I'm asking you not to get another pet. Your cat will likely live out the rest of its life in a shelter. We had very few high-need cats get adopted. It's really sad to see. I've held two cats in the last moments of their lives after they had spent 5+ years in a shelter. I hope you find a good one.


----------



## kittycatuk (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think that you can judge my ability to look after another animal though. The situation with this cat is very specialised. If my circumstances were different, or if her illness was not such a dangerous one, then I may not be considering this course of action. The fact I can't provide this cat with the right home in these circumstances doesn't mean I am unable to care for any animal, ever. 

I understand that you will have seen people 'giving up' on thier pets if you have worked in a shelter, but that doesn't mean you have the knowledge about my situation to be able to comment in the way you have.


----------



## kittycatuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, i'm Kittycatuk's partner.

I felt i needed to post here after your comments Iunipera. Im sorry you feel the way you do but i want to point out to you, how massively insensitive you're posts have been, especially considering that you have experience at a shelter.

This forum is supposed to be one of support, not judgement. If you feel you are unable to constructively give advice to the people here without criticising other's circumstance and assuming the worst then i think you should consider not posting at all. 

Telling someone they should never own a pet after that person having spent 7 years comforting, looking after and nursing the cat they love, only to see her reach a point that is beyond the level of help they can provide is just unforgivably mean. especially when its quite apparent that correct re-homing would be an essential requirement.

Seriously, Not all of us were lucky enough to have survived the financial crash enough to sit around drinking lattes and watching movies. Some of us worry if we'll still have a home after christmas. 

Please show some consideration.


----------



## iunipera (Nov 7, 2010)

You've been posting since last January about the cat and people have been saying they have had success with medication but you never seem to have taken the cat to a vet. (Maybe you took her about this problem and just never stated). I'm not saying that would have solved the problem, but it would have been a start. Again I'm making a lot of assumptions. But there were some cats brought into our shelter who just needed meds. Then they were ok. Still life-long residents on meds, but ok. You tried supplements with some success but stronger drugs seem necessary here. 

I'm just saying medical needs are one of the responsibilities we take on when we get an animal. Animals are not cheap. Please call a vet in your area to suggestion for a good shelter where she can live the rest of her days. No kill shelters that will take life residents are very hard to find. 

I was making an assumption on your finances because where I live internet is expensive and not available for free on Sundays. I apologize for that and hope you two are ok.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

In the uk internet is not expensive and it has nothing to do with which day you access it on, please don't assume its the same everywhere 

That being said, I agree that the op should try some meds, at least for a few weeks to see if things improve.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

kittycatuk,

I'm sorry for the rudeness you're receiving here. You came here for help and advice, not to be flamed. I'm rehoming a cat myself, so I do understand what it means to reach your breaking point. And you certainly do deserve to try again with another cat. Medication didn't help with Gigi at all. 

Hopefully someone here can help with your rehoming question. 

More flaming will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Not in the area to provide any helpful input, but just wanted to throw in that I sympathize with what you're going through and wish you the best of luck. You've done the vet visit, you know the specifics of the circumstances, and are stuck with the difficult decision. Around here at least, adoption rate is also only around 30% of what they take in, so please don't be deterred from giving another cat a chance. Its better than the alternative for most.


----------

